
Tell HN: Political advocacy tool in need of programmer volunteers - arikr
I&#x27;m a user of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resistbot.io&#x2F; which helps people contact their officials.<p>I think they&#x27;ve sent &gt;100,000 faxes? (Based on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.recode.net&#x2F;2017&#x2F;4&#x2F;27&#x2F;15440440&#x2F;voters-text-pages-fax-political-views-protest-resistbot-trump-health-care from April, presumably substantially more since then).<p>Tech stach is Python, Flask, RapidPro, AWS.<p>volunteer@resistbot.io<p>Info: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resistbot.io&#x2F;about.html
======
arikr
Also, if anyone from resistbot sees this, I'd like to request more "guidance."
I found that a few of my friends tried to use it, but when it asked them what
they wanted to say, they didn't know -- because in their words, "I didn't know
what important votes were coming up that I could potentially sway, so I didn't
know what was worth talking about."

------
jamesmp98
I'd be interested, I'm no expert in said technologies, but learning is no
problem. If that's ok where could I start?

~~~
arikr
Email volunteer@resistbot.io

